# So I went out and bought Zootopia



## um_pineapplez (Jul 1, 2016)

And now 2 things:

1: I'm looking in the cover here, and besides the weird-ass architecture, I can see a picture in the corner of.....lemmings. No. (Norm of the North flashbacks) Please no. No more Lemmings. Those GODDAMN things made Minions look good. ANYTHING BUT THE FUCKING LEMMINGS!!! I DON'T WANT YOUR GODDAMN LEMMINGS; WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO WITH THESE?!

2: I'm not actually sure what to do with it. Do I watch it with my family, ironically tugging at the collar on my nerdy T-shirt the whole time (I haven't told them about my whole furry situation, nor do I plan to), or should I watch it on my own, knowing how Disney marketed it towards furries and then ironically started a petition to stop the porn (insert laughing fit here) of this one movie (more laughing here)


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 1, 2016)

Watch it with your family, they'll probably enjoy it more than you do. The movie itself is quite decent, though very formulatic and hardly anything special. I don't even know why fandom got hyped so easily - it's just an another animated movie about talking animals, only now they're slightly more antropomorphic (but much less than in classic Disney cartoons or countless independent animations).


----------



## zeroslash (Jul 1, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Watch it with your family, they'll probably enjoy it more than you do. The movie itself is quite decend, though very formulatic and hardly anything special. I don't even know why fandom got hyped so easily - it's just an another animated movie about talking animals, only now they're slightly more antropomorphic (but much less than in classic Disney cartoons or countless independent animations).


It really comes down to execution. I'm no movie buff but I think Disney really hit the nail on the head with this film by its execution. Everything about the movie is really tightly-knit and comes full circle so there's a lot to analyze and praise.

I'm not sure why you consider this to be less anthropomorphic than other Disney animations.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 1, 2016)

zeroslash said:


> It really comes down to execution. I'm no movie buff but I think Disney really hit the nail on the head with this film by its execution. Everything about the movie is really tightly-knit and comes full circle so there's a lot to analyze and praise.
> 
> I'm not sure why you consider this to be less anthropomorphic than other Disney animations.


where did I say that last part?


----------



## zeroslash (Jul 1, 2016)

I was replying to nerdbat.


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 6, 2016)

Disney didn't market the film towards furries only expecting furries to turn out in droves.  This movie caters to many people, old and young, that's why it did so well and earned over a billion dollars worldwide.  It still is in theaters in the US and is still making money, even though its been out to buy for the past month.  I watched this with relatives and they didn't see it as any crazy furry movie.  I think you're worried over a non-issue here.


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 8, 2016)

Hair_Everywhere said:


>


Thanks for posting the one video on youtube that triggers me.

Now let me go find a blood-red sweater, some gray face paint, and a whistle so I can properly convey why you people shouldn't trigger me.


----------



## Falox (Jul 8, 2016)

I enjoyed it, watch it with your family I suppose, lol.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 8, 2016)

Falox said:


> I enjoyed it, watch it with your family I suppose, lol.


I watched by myself and I liked it, but even then, I doubt I wana watch it with my family because I might accidentally spill the metaphorical beans about my being a furry.


----------

